# Switching Neutral kit



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Have a Generac 5500W unit. Never intended to tie into the distribution panel, but outages are becoming more frequent and extension cords are a pain. Looking at the manual, it clearly states that the generator equipment ground is bonded to the AC neutral wires in the generator and a switching neutral kit is required. I had planned on just using a generator interlock on the main breaker-Main is tripped, it allows a 30A two pole breaker to be closed to the generator. Generator would be ten feet from panel, driven ground is twenty feet from panel. Neutral and ground are bonded together in the panel. Is this a real issue or a NEC subtlety? Genrac Model number 0061103.

Thanks for your time,


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

You don't need a ground rod at the generator; that's only necessary when the generator is running independently. The building ground will suffice. The switching neutral business is only if you are using an automatic transfer switch. If you're manually switching the hots with an interlocked breaker, the bonded neutral/ground should not be an issue; the Genset is just an extension of the panel's bonded neutral/ground as long as it's not grounded independently.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, that's as I figured and actually as I'd done before in other installations. First time I'd seen any mention of switching neutral in a genset this small. Thought I'd ask the question here. 'course, I'm still in shock at discovering the requirement for arc-fault breakers in bedrooms. 

Thanks for the response,


----------

